# indoor outdoor slate tile install?



## BrickSetter (Apr 19, 2012)

i have worked with just ceramic tiles and i have a customers that wants me to do some slate tile. both indoor and outdoor is there and "slate tile specific" details i should know. mortar type, set time, and specific kind of diamond blade i should be using? any help would be great? or is it buisness as usual?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Substrates.....that's where you need to start.


----------



## BrickSetter (Apr 19, 2012)

the outside stuff is on concrete front steps and sidewalk


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Brickie, be sure the slate isn't that cheap stuff from H.D or even Tile Shop. Get a dense slate from a tile supplier. Tell them where you intend to use it. Kerabond/Keralastic or Laticrete platinum are good for outside. Protect the tiles from the sun/rain and let the thinset dry completely before grouting.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

Make sure you seal_ before_ you grout...


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

bowtie said:


> Make sure you seal_ before_ you grout...


second that.....I'd seal before even installing too. Depending on the slate.....it can be very porous and be tough to get any mortar off

As far as cutting....it will cut like butter compared to porcelain


----------



## BrickSetter (Apr 19, 2012)

in turn because its a littlw more brittle i shoulf make the mud a little more fluffy? a little softer?


----------



## BrickSetter (Apr 19, 2012)

srwcontracting said:


> second that.....I'd seal before even installing too. Depending on the slate.....it can be very porous and be tough to get any mortar off
> 
> As far as cutting....it will cut like butter compared to porcelain


where can i find that sealer?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're setting over outdoor slab, make sure it's clean; no paint, sealants, acid or grease. Use a thinset that specifies exterior applications. I like Kerabond + Keralastic. Seal the stone before installing and then wait 72 hours before setting. I like StoneTech Pro Enhancer. It's solvent-based so needs to be applied outdoors. Enhancer is real nice with slate; better than a standard sealer. After installing, wait 36 hours before grouting (protecting stone from rain). Consider a urethane or epoxy grout.

Indoor install is a different story. What substrate?


----------

